# C & OS X



## AdmiralAK (Feb 9, 2001)

Hi all.
I know that Java is built in to OS X, and I used the terminal a lot to do my java stuff in the past.  Now I am also into C, and I am wondering if there is a built in c compiler in OS X or if I have to get one.  
I usually  use gcc on a solaris einvoronment.


Admiral


----------



## zpincus (Feb 9, 2001)

you heve to go to Apple's developer site (free registration required) and download their 70meg (ouch...) developer tools.

Note that you must not unstuff it with the version of stuffit expander that shipped with PB -- instead use v6.0 or just the CLI tar/gzip tools.

This includes cc (a gcc with obj-c support), make, and all the favorite CLI tools as well as Apple's IDE and a bunch of other GUI tools.

Zach


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 10, 2001)

I downloaded the package (97.7Mb), untared it with stuffit expander v6 and I got an installer package.

I went past the agrement (clicked OK naturally), but then when I tried to install it said that the installation require 0 bytes (yes that is ZERO) ....
weird.... 
so I go to the terminal and untar
tar -x file.tar
and it gives me some message like
"/dev/some_directory" not found...

Can anyone shed some light ?


Thanks

Admiral


----------



## lindberg (Feb 11, 2001)

Use tar -xf file.tar 

The -f argument specifies the tarfile to process.  Without it, tar assumes you want to unpack from the tape drive, so it goes looking for the tape device in /dev.

tar -xvf file.tar (also adding the -v flag) will list each file as it's unpacked.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 11, 2001)

I tried that but I got something like
tar: Cpio filename length xxxx is invalid
or something very similar to the above (xxxx = number)

I let it do whatever the heck it's doing and then it tells me that the header is corrupt.

(It's  worth while to note that this happened when I first tried to install the tools way back when when they first came out).....

Oh well... problems problems problems


Admiral


----------



## lindberg (Feb 12, 2001)

Is it really a .tar.gz file but misnamed?  You can use "file <filename>" to tell you.  If it is, then "tar -xvzf <filename>" will unpack it (the -z flag says to run gunzip on the file first).

Otherwise.. dunno.  Maybe it got corrupted during the download.

You know... I bet you have to use "gnutar" instead of "tar".  That would make sense.  The old Unix tar had a filename length limitation that gnutar works around... it's possible that you're using tar on a gnutar archive.  Try "gnutar -xvf file.tar" and see if that works.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 13, 2001)

Well...
success... yet no success 
gnutar -xvzf file.tar does work.... but.... when I try to install when I get to the available volumes part (right after the license agreement) no volumes appear and it says that installation requires zero bytes....

this sux 


Admiral


----------



## VGZ (Feb 13, 2001)

Which version of OS X are you using?  The 96 MB dev tools are for the international beta that was released later.  I have heard that there are problems using them under the first beta and some of the later builds as well.  You may want to try and d/l the 70 MB dev tools and see if they will install.

BTW, have you tried installing something else that uses the installer.app?  If something else (such as nicer) gives you the same error your installer.app may be broken.

Hope this helps ,


----------



## endian (Feb 20, 2001)

the older dev tools aren't there anymore, so it looks like ppl with the september beta (1H39 was it?) are out of luck, unless someone has the package posted somewhere


----------



## VGZ (Feb 20, 2001)

Your right Endian they are no longer there.  Anyone have a server that I can u/l them to for people that want them?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 20, 2001)

My invoice says 9/13/00 as the order date LOL ....
I guess I am one of the poor schmucks left out in the cold 
Well... it doesnt matter   The full blown release of OS X will be out
in..ooohhh... a month so I am cool 

(Besides C troubles me enough at school... no need to trouble me at home too )


Admiral


----------



## Gnarled (Mar 1, 2001)

When the release version of OSX comes out, are the Dev tools gonna be free like they should be on UNIX, or are they gonna make us pay money for them?!?!?!


----------



## endian (Mar 1, 2001)

they'll definitely be free, they'll be out on the 24th, but how they'll be distributed hasn't been decided yet


----------



## jcanning (Mar 1, 2001)

Apple has stated that MacOS X developer tools will be free of charge, but you must register as a developer (which is also free of charge).  If you sign up for one of the developer plans which costs money, you get monthly mailings, which includes seed software and releases of new operating systems (which you can then install on up to five machines).  As a paying developer, the lowest cost is $500/year, but you also get access to Apple's developer tech support, and a few other odds and ends that most people don't need.


----------

